# vodka and dr pepper?



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone had this? I just ran out of coke and all i had was dr pepper and mixed i have had a couple glasses of vodka and pepper and think its really nice takes the edge of vodka if u cant drink it. dr pepper masks it and it tastes alright but u still get the lovely feeling


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds good. Unfortunately I lost my temper a bit (got angry not violent) last 2 times I drank spirits so will be sticking to the beers for the foreseeable future.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i dnt get angry on booze just loved up


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Offo... drinking coke or Dr Pepper is not helping that stomach of yours!! You handing the win to Patch.

Firefly - Lemon, lime and ginger

Would go well with vodka. Though I dont like vodka one bit.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Most things go well with vodka, cream soda is another one.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i wont be drinking for 3 weeks tainted its just a one off in celebration


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn offo dude you sure do start some threads lol..

Your upto over 300 threads now pmsl..

All quality of course :whistling:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

well most are in general i just want to help to keep the board going and enterain my eveing for myself and others something to think about and discuss

i didnt know i had 300 threads but it help keeps the board going and up beat


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

cream soda.....*gets firsty*


----------

